# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today I stayed close to the ramp with the impending report of magical electric from the sky. We caught many catfish and LGMouth and few nice crappie. 3 of them 14 inches long. 









Check out this cat, this young man caught it for an all night tourny.









Capt Mike


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

Just curious, what state are you in ? shouldn't your excellent catch report be in that states fishing report ?
My bad, just saw that you live in the Potomac River. Sorry


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I have posted in MD forum many times. But since I fish from a boat 80 or so times a year I figured this was a better place to post. I bet you could go back 10 years and my fishing reports will be right here. 

Thanks
Capt Mike


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

My bad 3/21/2007 was my first report here. 

Seemed longer.

Capt Mike


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work on the slabs as usual. That is a monster blue cat!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work on the fishin.


----------

